# Subscription Notices



## Andy M. (Mar 10, 2005)

I keep getting emails when someone posts a reply to a thread after I've posted a reply.

The thing is, I haven't subscribed to any threads and everytime I get an email, I unsubscribe again. This is frustrating, how do I make it stop!?!?!?


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 10, 2005)

Click on quick links at top, edit options on side, unsubscribe - but you have to unsubscribe from the ones you are already subscribed to when they come in your e-mail box


----------



## BlueCat (Mar 10, 2005)

Thanks.  The same thing happened to me and I didn't know how to fix it.

BC


----------



## Raine (Mar 11, 2005)

To keep posts from going to your email you need to go to the control panel and in the:

Default Thread Subscription ModeWhen you post a new thread, or reply to a topic, you can choose to automatically add that thread to your list of subscribed threads, with the option to receive email notification of new replies to that thread. 
 Do not subscribe No email notification Instant email notification Daily email notification Weekly email notification Default Thread Subscription Mode:  


Then set it to no email notification.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 11, 2005)

Thanks, everyone.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm confused. Apparantly the computer gods felt I was missing out and subscribed me to half a dozen threads. I had 6 emails waiting for me this morning.

I thought I had fixed the problem back at the beginning of the month when I used kitchenelf's and Rainee's advice to reconfigure my profile. Now it's back!

I made no changes to my profile...


*How did this happen!?!?!?!?!?*


----------



## ronjohn55 (Mar 31, 2005)

I suddenly found myself subscribed to a bunch of threads, also. I just went in and unsubscribed - so we'll see if it works. 



John


----------



## Ishbel (Mar 31, 2005)

Me, too! I've been busy unsubscribing to threads I had never subscribed to in the first place  I'm dreading opening my email account and finding all the email notifications!


This is the second time this has happened to me, but luckily I remembered how to try to fix it!


----------



## Raine (Mar 31, 2005)

When you post or reply to a thread, you are subscribed atuomatically.


----------



## Alix (Mar 31, 2005)

No Rainee, I had all my settings done the way I liked them and this morning I also received a bunch of subscription notices. I think perhaps we will have to write this off as just a bump in the road. Reset your stuff folks and lets all hope it doesn't happen again.

Sorry, remember to set your option to Do Not Subscribe folks.


----------



## Lugaru (Mar 31, 2005)

I've been doing fine for a while. Simply Im set to "do not suscribe" and I also erased all the stuff I was suscribed to.


----------



## Raine (Mar 31, 2005)

How did it get set back to the default?


----------



## Raine (Mar 31, 2005)

The only option I see is to not get email notices. Don't see an option to not be subscribed. My options are set to not recieve email notification, but the last post I just made is in my subscriptions list.


----------



## Alix (Mar 31, 2005)

Go to Quick Links, Edit Options, then scroll down to Messages and Notification. When you click on it the first one SHOULD be Do Not Subscribe. 

I can't figure out how we all went back to default either. But at least it is fixable.


----------



## Raine (Mar 31, 2005)

Then will change my no email notification?


----------



## Alix (Mar 31, 2005)

I think that will change your email thing Rainee. Does that help?


----------



## jennyema (Apr 1, 2005)

I am being *deluged* with email notifications over the past few days.


It just started up on it's own!  I didnt change anything.

HELP!


----------



## BlueCat (Apr 1, 2005)

I had to go and unsubscribe again this morning.  My settings were somehow changed again.

BC


----------



## Alix (Apr 1, 2005)

Bluecat, did you set things back to Do Not Subscribe? You have to unsubscribe AND reset. I found that one out the hard way.


----------



## jennyema (Apr 1, 2005)

Alix said:
			
		

> Bluecat, did you set things back to Do Not Subscribe? You have to unsubscribe AND reset. I found that one out the hard way.


 
OK, I did that.

Will keep my fingers crossed


----------



## Alix (Apr 1, 2005)

Crossing my fingers too.


----------



## mudbug (Apr 1, 2005)

Jenny, go back and check your email right now.  If you have unsuccesfully unsubscribed, you will have a notification because Alix posted something new to this thread.


----------



## marmalady (Apr 2, 2005)

I've had the same thing going on - I did the unsubscribe thing, and still got email notifications this am - so I tried 'no email notifications' and will see if that works. 


Alix - when you meant 'reset' do you mean the 'save changes' bar at the bottom of the edit page?


----------

